# Need help.. LCD turns on but black!?!



## sososad (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I searched around but a solution could not be found..

So the issue is the LCD screen on the EOSM when powered on and in shooting mode turns on but is just black. I can take pictures still, touch screen portion is still available as I can choose where to focus, but I just can't see what is on the screen. 

Has anyone else had this same issue?

Thanks..really bummed out right now


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 21, 2014)

Have you tried cycling through the 'INFO' button?


----------



## sososad (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Jamesy, I really appreciate it. 

Pardon the lack of knowledge as I'm really a novice, but cycling through as in pressing the info button multiple times? or info button then simply move the dial? The lcd screen still is black after performing both.

Thanks again!!


----------



## henrywang (Jul 21, 2014)

Are you running magic lantern?


----------



## bainsybike (Jul 21, 2014)

Have you tried adjusting LCD brightness?

Edit.... Sounds too obvious to mention, but have you fitted a lens, and taken the lens cap off?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2014)

You need to provide more information.

Is it a new camera, or one you have been using? 

What country are you in, is it a gray market camera, or one sold by a authorized dealer in your country?

Is the display dark all the time, or can you see the menus, for example?

Try removing the battery and let the camera sit for 60 minutes, while you are recharging the battery. Then try again. If the display remains black, it will need to be exchanged if possible, or repaired. 

You did not say which country you are in, contact Canon about getting it repaired. If they won't because its a gray market camera, contact the seller for repairs, the good ones will cover repairs should Canon refuse. A last resort is to contact the credit card company if you paid with one. Amex, and possibly others provide a warranty.


----------



## sososad (Jul 21, 2014)

henrywang: Completely stock with updated firmware. no magic latern.

bainsybike: I wish the issue was the lens cap 

Mt Spokane Photography: Sorry, the post was created in complete haste without mentioning details, and I was sort of frantically searching among different forums for any similar instances.

Bought the EOSM kit from directly from Amazon US brand new during the fire sale, so authorized dealer and in the US. Can't believe this happened a year and 10 days from ship date, and shutter count is probably in the neighborhood of 500. Thanks, I'll be sure to with my credit card company in regards to any possible extended warranty. 

So for a more accurate description of what's going on, the LCD powers on, but no menus, settings, or text display. Images do not display when I try to cycle through images. When connected to the PC, the docking screen icon doesn't show as well, but is camera as expected is detected by the PC. The touch screen itself works as I can still move the focus box. The camera still takes pictures as I've taken some, and reviewed the sd card after. 

The camera has never been dropped. 

I'll give Canon and call and see what my options are. Thanks all!


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 21, 2014)

^^ Interesting issue indeed. And the fact that you have had the camera for some time and know how it should operate is good information.

Have you tried a battery and lens pull (meaning removing them and letting it sit)?


----------



## sososad (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep, tried the battery and lens pull and to no avail. Tried this with different batteries and all fully charged.


----------



## axtstern (Jul 24, 2014)

Let's talk display components..
First the bad news:
Cut your losses.
Return your camera as long as you still have warranty.

Now to find out what is broken:

Digitizer? Check , you confirmed that it works.
Display? Take a picture of maximum contrast, maybe half black, half white. Look under even light sideways at your screen. Can you recognize the shape of your picture? If yes than only the illumination unit is broken, otherwise it is the display.
It could be the power connector to the display but that is unlikely as the digitizer works.

Regards


----------



## Rocky (Jul 24, 2014)

sososad said:


> Bought the EOSM kit from directly from Amazon US brand new during the fire sale, so authorized dealer and in the US. Can't believe this happened a year and 10 days from ship date, and shutter count is probably in the neighborhood of 500. Thanks, I'll be sure to with my credit card company in regards to any possible extended warranty.
> 
> So for a more accurate description of what's going on, the LCD powers on, but no menus, settings, or text display. Images do not display when I try to cycle through images. When connected to the PC, the docking screen icon doesn't show as well, but is camera as expected is detected by the PC. The touch screen itself works as I can still move the focus box. The camera still takes pictures as I've taken some, and reviewed the sd card after.
> 
> ...



You are only 10 days out of warranty, Talk to Canon ask for a "good will warranty". If Canon will not do it, ask the Amazon Visa about the " double warranty" offered by Amazon Visa.


----------



## sososad (Jul 25, 2014)

axtstern said:


> Let's talk display components..
> First the bad news:
> Cut your losses.
> Return your camera as long as you still have warranty.
> ...



Thanks Rocky, I've sent the unit to Canon. Apparently there is a grace period of 30-60 days after the 1 year warranty. Seems that the length of grace period varies between Canon rep. Also, I've also initiated the double warranty with my credit card in case Canon decides to charge me, which is at the flat rate of ~$200.00.

Thanks axtstern. Yep digitizer is fine, the display is definitely out. The LCD has power, just doesn't display so hopefully it's not that big of an deal and simply just some loose part (controller?). There is something rattling inside the body though so that's probably it.

Thanks again all for the replies!


----------

